# uso da mesóclise



## chuu

pfaa09 said:


> It's the same when you guys say: *Go, Brasil*, or *Come on, Brasil*, or: *Let's go, Brasil*. We (portuguese native speakers) have different ways to say it, too.
> *Força/Vai/Vamos/Vamo (*Br only*), Brasil*
> There's no big difference. The all idea is to support.
> "Allez Brazil!" One might use this to provoke French supporters, but not as an usual way of support.



Falaria-se da mesma forma em português de Portugal né?


----------



## machadinho

chuu said:


> Falaria-seFalar-se-ia da mesma forma em português de Portugal né?


Repare que pfaa09 é lusitano. (Sobre a correção feita acima, não me pergunte por quê.  Sugiro sempre buscar um jeito de escrever — e sobretudo de falar — de maneira a jamais necessitar dessa forma verbal.)


----------



## chuu

machadinho said:


> Repare que pfaa09 é lusitano. (Sobre a correção feita acima, não me pergunte por quê.  Sugiro sempre buscar um jeito de escrever — e sobretudo de falar — de maneira a jamais necessitar dessa forma verbal.)



Poderias me explicar a razão dessa correção?  Pensava que a forma mesóclise já não era usada no português (ao menos no português do Brasil).


----------



## machadinho

chuu said:


> *Poderia me explicar* a razão dessa correção?  Pensava que a forma mesóclise já não era usada no português (ao menos no português do Brasil).


É precisamente porque não se usam mais mesóclises na língua corrente que se deve evitar a construção, pois a construção exige mesóclise, e mesóclise pega mal. O presidente  Temer tentou temerosa e recentemente ressuscitar a construção para o delírio de escárnio geral da nação.

Há muitos threads sobre o assunto. É melhor começar um thread novo se os diversos threads existentes não forem suficientes para tirar a sua dúvida. Poder-se-ia também pedir à @Vanda para partir este thread em dois. Fá-lo-ia de bom grado se no-lo fosse permitido.

Mas para que você não fique sem qualquer explicação, repare que o seu exemplo espertinho, que está ressaltado acima, poderia me explicar, não exige mesóclise (no português brasileiro) porque o pronome me está ligado ao infinitivo explicar (poderia *me-explicar),¹ não a poderia. É brasileirismo escrever assim. É natural, é fluente, é correto, mas é brasileirismo. Se o me estivesse ligado a poderia, então mesóclise. Suponho que os portugueses escrevem e dizem poderia explicar-me.

¹Não se escreve assim, mas como você fez.


----------



## anaczz

Complementando o que diz machadinho, não usamos mesóclises, mas isso não autoriza o uso de ênclises com o futuro do presente, nem com o futuro do pretérito. Para não usar as mesóclises usamos outras construções.
Mostrar-lhe-ei: Vou mostrar para você/ Vou te mostrar
Trar-me-ia um presente? Você traria um presente para mim?


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, fazemos uma ginástica para evitar a mesóclise, até em textos mais formais como os acadêmicos, a não ser que seja obrigatório.


----------



## pfaa09

Cá em Portugal, tal como no Brasil, evitamos estes tempos verbais, eles usam-se bastante na escrita, a toda a hora.
A razão pela qual evitamos o uso é porque fica pouco natural, a nossa tendência é tornar as conversas o mais natural e simples possível.
Estes tempos verbais usam-se na linguagem falada a um nível muito formal.


----------



## Tony100000

Nossa, machadinho. A sua forma de escrever foi propositada para soar como português de Portugal? Não é todos os dias que vejo um brasileiro escrever "Fá-lo-ia de bom grado se no-lo fosse permitido.", especialmente "no-lo". 

E o pfaa tem toda a razão. Essas formas verbais são muito mais usadas na escrita do que na fala. Eu ao fazer traduções, uso-as a toda a hora.


----------



## machadinho

Tony100000 said:


> Nossa, machadinho. A sua forma de escrever foi propositada para soar como português de Portugal? Não é todos os dias que vejo um brasileiro escrever "Fá-lo-ia de bom grado se no-lo fosse permitido.", especialmente "no-lo".


Não, Tony, relaxa. Quis soar como um professor que tive. Ele _falava_ desse jeito em plena sala de aula. Imagine. Ele _falava_ assim. Pernilongo debaixo da carteira, duas e meia da tarde, um sol desgraçado lá fora, e ele falando assim. Eu cheguei a comentar que ele _falava_ assim em sala de aula?


----------



## machadinho

Confissão.  Engraçado, eu entendo perfeitamente o que *falaria-se quer dizer. Por um lado, sei que é considerado errado. Mas, por outro, *não* soa *agramatical*. Não soa alheio ao português.

Numa conversa de rua com um brasileiro, ou mesmo se eu tivesse lido a mensagem do @chuu acima mais rapidamente, é bem possível que eu nem sequer viesse a perceber o deslize. Acho que vocês concordam que o mesmo poderia facilmente se dar com vocês.

Alguém já se perguntou *por que* é que *falaria-se continua a ser considerado errado? Sim, está errado, mas por quê? A provocação do @chuu _faz todo sentido_ para mim (#3)


----------



## pfaa09

Eu entendo perfeitamente a chamada de atenção de machadinho. Eu também percebo bem a palavra "Falaria-se", é num contexto abstracto, tal como "ouvia-se", "usava-se",
é para realçar o comum, a forma geral das situações.
O que torna esta construção um objecto de análise é o tempo verbal, o condicional, principalmente em construções pronominais, os tais tempos verbais que procuramos a todo o custo evitar, tal como disse anteriormente, fugimos a tudo que não soa muito natural numa conversa, pelo menos informal. Se prepararmos um discurso para outros ouvirem, talvez apareça lá de vez em quando uma destas construções, ficam muito bem em discursos ou textos elaborados, é como enfeitar uma sala com flores, fica mais bonita.
"Falaria-se", não deixa de ser um erro "aceitável".


----------



## guihenning

Acho que "falaria-se' não pode porque não pode. É coisa do português mesmo… aliás, para continuar evitando a tal forma verbal e pôr lá a ênclise a todo custo, passaram, em Portugal, a usar o imperfeito. «_Trazias-me um presente?» «Podias-me ajudar?» «Podia-me explicar?»_


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> É coisa do português mesmo


Não é só em Portugal que evitamos estes tempos verbais em conversas informais, é em toda a lusofonia.
E ninguém disse que "falaria-se" está correcto, gramaticalmente falando.


----------



## guihenning

Então, @pfaa09, por "do português" eu quis dizer ser coisa da língua portuguesa.


----------



## Alentugano

"Falaria-se" faz-me franzir a sobrancelha! o Machadinho tem toda a razão, em Portugal encontramos uma forma de contornar a mesóclise usando o imperfeito. No entanto, "eu diria" que convém usar o imperfeito com alguma moderação, pois há situações em que pode gerar alguma ambiguidade, especialmente na escrita. Aquele "eu diria" é um exemplo de uma frase em que "eu dizia" não "ia/iria" soar muito bem. No segundo exemplo, "ia/iria", ao menos em Portugal, as formas verbais podem ser intercambiáveis, visto que o sentido fica bem claro.


----------



## Guigo

"Michel, se eu fosse Deus, enviar i-lo-ia ao inferno".

Esquisito, não? Mas possível, creio...


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> "Michel, se eu fosse Deus, enviar i-lo-ia ao inferno".
> 
> Esquisito, não? Mas possível, creio...



Não, possível não é, Guigo. '_Enviá-lo-ia_', sim.


----------



## Vanda

Daí os dois cairiam na risada devido ao despropósito e acabava-se a briga.


----------



## Guigo

Mas as formas i-lo-ia, i-lo-ei, etc, são possíveis, não? Nunca as vi, mas pensei nelas quando estava lendo este fio.

O mais importante é que a figura em questão, o Michel, vá pro inferno, e bem mesoclisado!


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Daí os dois cairiam na risada devido ao despropósito e acabava-se a briga.



Olhe que não, Vanda. Será, porventura, despropósito aos olhos de um brasileiro. Não vou dizer que usamos isso a toda a hora, mas, por cá, não é nada estranho num contexto mais cuidado ou formal. Eu di-lo-ia ou, mais provavelmente, escrevê-lo-ia.  De resto, referindo-me em termos gerais a alguns comentários que parecem querer crescer no forum, talvez não fosse mau evitarmos atirar labéus de pedantismo, arcaísmo e outros que tais, para cima de formas que não fazem parte do nosso uso ou que são utilizadas em contextos de que não gostamos por outras razões que não são linguísticas (Temer, por exemplo), mas que são parte genuína da nossa língua comum e do uso de outros, senão acabamos por justificar a atitude daqueles portugueses que às vezes aparecem por aqui armados em donos da língua a tentar ensinar aos brasileiros como falar. E não me refiro apenas a este caso da mesóclise. Ainda há dias alguém dizia isso do uso de _'seu', _normalissimo em Portugal_. _Que isso valha para o Brasil, Ok, não tenho nada a dizer, mas para Portugal não é bem assim. Eu uso a mesóclise onde tenho de a usar e, como já devem ter percebido, estou nas antípodas do Temer em praticamente tudo. Pronto, já descarreguei


----------



## Vanda

Claro que estou falando de Brasil, nem me atrevo a falar de Portugal.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Acho que "falaria-se' não pode porque não pode. É coisa do português mesmo… aliás, para continuar evitando a tal forma verbal e pôr lá a ênclise a todo custo, passaram, em Portugal, a usar o imperfeito. «_Trazias-me um presente?» «Podias-me ajudar?» «Podia-me explicar?»_


Bem observado sobre o imperfeito. Repare, porém, que os seus último e talvez penúltimo exemplos são brasileiros também. Só o hífen que nos me parece fora do lugar ali, pois o me, pelo menos no português tupiniquim, soa ligeiramente (talvez por causa da intonação) mais ligado a explicar do que a podia. Tanto que a paráfrase seria podia explicar para mim?  Será que em Portugal o me soa mais ligado a podia do que a explicar, e será por isso que lá se escreve podia-me explicar em vez do nosso podia me explicar?  (E que fique claro que não estou legislando como os portugueses devem ou não devem escrever.)

Agora é que são elas. *Fato:* poderia me explicar? não soa uma monstruosidade para um brasileiro. Quero ver se alguém terá a cara de pau de discordar. É mesmo parte da língua corrente. Daí, insisto, não vejo maiores razões para que poderia-me soe essa monstruosidade toda.

Dizer não pode porque não pode não explica nada, @guihenning, haja vista ser admissível sem reservas no Brasil o poderia me explicar. Esta construção *contém* sonora e semanticamente o hipotético *poderia-me.


----------



## Guigo

@Carfer

Talvez você conheça a lenda, relacionada ao presidente Jânio Quadros, que eleito por esmagadora maioria, para um mandato de 5 anos (1961-1966), renunciou com apenas 7 meses de governo, lançando o país em uma crise, da qual até hoje não nos recuperamos. Diz a tal lenda que, perguntado dos motivos da renúncia, ele teria dito: "fi-lo porque qui-lo".
O próprio Jânio, professor de português e dicionarista, negou tal frase, esclarecendo que se a tivesse dito, teria sido: "fi-lo porque o quis". Ele era useiro e vezeiro em ênclises e mesóclises e, penso, que foi depois dele que, mesmo em círculos formais, tais formas ficaram meio deslocadas, tipo: "parece o Jânio falando", algo como que uma maldição.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> @Carfer
> 
> Talvez você conheça a lenda, relacionada ao presidente Jânio Quadros, que eleito por esmagadora maioria, para um mandato de 5 anos (1961-1966), renunciou com apenas 7 meses de governo, lançando o país em uma crise, da qual até hoje não nos recuperamos. Diz a tal lenda que, perguntado dos motivos da renúncia, ele teria dito: "fi-lo porque qui-lo".
> O próprio Jânio, professor de português e dicionarista, negou tal frase, esclarecendo que se a tivesse dito, teria sido: "fi-lo porque o quis". Ele era useiro e vezeiro em ênclises e mesóclises e, penso, que foi depois dele que, mesmo em círculos formais, tais formas ficaram meio deslocadas, tipo: "parece o Jânio falando", algo como que uma maldição.



Conheço, claro, já foi mencionada aqui no forum por mais do que uma vez. Mas uma coisa é o juízo de valor sobre os actos ou o comportamento de certas pessoas, outra é colar indiscriminadamente esse juízo às construções gramaticais que usam. É que, se podem ter caído em desuso nuns lados, mantêm-se razoavelmente vivas noutros. Se são reveladoras de arrogância, petulância, pedantismo, sobranceria de classe e o que mais quiserem, para uns, podem ter significados distintos  para outros. Como é que vamos aplicar as nossas valorações a usos diferentes sem cairmos no preconceito? Essa é, basicamente, a minha objecção. Ora, nem a extensão do uso da mesóclise e dessas construções pronominais é a mesma nos nossos países, nem é idêntico o significado que atribuímos ao respectivo uso. Aqui não provoca nenhuma comoção que o Presidente da República use a mesóclise e quem diz o presidente da república diz também muitas outras pessoas em contextos formais. Essas construções com pronomes átonos cá não são tão estranhas assim. Podem requerer um domínio da língua que muita gente não tem, mas daí a considerá-las risíveis vai uma distância que não sou capaz de transpor. Aliás, nem sei se quero. As línguas evoluem, obviamente, e fazem-no frequentemente pela via da simplificação. A questão é o que perdemos nesse processo, em capacidade expressiva, em léxico, em aptidão para beneficiar da herança cultural do passado, por exemplo. Será que ainda vamos ver o '_que'_ substituído por '_k_' e aquela espécie de estenografia dos SMS transformada na sintaxe e na ortografia do português? Aprender essas construções não fará falta para ler Machado de Assis e evitar rejeitá-lo por incompreensível e antiquado? Recordo-me sempre da violência que era obrigarem-nos no liceu a fazer análise sintáctica sobre "Os Lusíadas" e a conhecer o significado de todas aquelas estranhas palavras de que o poema está cheio. Fez-me mal? Definitivamente, não. Se os programas de História não tivessem sido excessivamente simplificados, quando não pura e simplesmente abolidos, as gerações de hoje não identificariam mais facilmente as manifestações e as consequências do ressurgimento dos velhos demónios dos anos 30 do século passado - e isso não seria melhor para todos? O facilitismo - e há muito de facilitismo em tudo isto - não nos levará muito longe.


----------



## machadinho

Calma, Carfer, falar mal de mesóclise é só um passatempo de brasileiros. É uma autoterapia, digamos. A neurose com a língua é aguda por aqui.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Calma, Carfer, falar mal de mesóclise é só um passatempo de brasileiros. É um autoterapia, digamos. A neurose com a língua é aguda por aqui.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o uso da mesóclise pelo presidente, na época perguntaram o que achávamos (numa rede social), eu disse que achava apropriado, que eu esperava que nosso presidente usasse todos pingos nos is ao falar à nação, diferentemente do outro que se orgulhava de nunca ter lido um livro na vida. E disse que se o Obama - na época - cometesse um deslize sequer na língua, a nação dele ia cair matando. Ok, uma coisa é a fala oficial de alta figura da nação, outra coisa é a linguagem vivida nas ruas, casas, no cotidiano... etc. 
Carfer, não se arrepie, quando nós falamos aqui, estamos falando do nosso país, acho que posso dizer isso por todos nós que temos como marca, no nosso perfil, 'Brasil'. Eu vivo tendo que esclarecer - todas as vezes - que não me arrogo a autoridade de falar por não nenhum outro país - a não ser que tenha plena certeza por ter presenciado - o que eu deixaria claro, no entanto. 
Gente, vamos tentar continuar falando sobre ''uso da mesóclise'' deixando de lado nossas birras, conceitos, ideologias, porque, de outro modo, teríamos que ir discutir no "cultura'' e não aqui.


----------



## Guigo

Poemeto mesoclítico:

"Ao analfabeto, preferi-lo-ei pelas dezoito universidades
Do que ao mesoclisado que às universidades destruí-las-á
Impiedosamente, sendo que uma já foi entregue ao deus-dará."


----------



## pfaa09

Artigos interessantes sobre este uso e relacionados:
Casos de mesóclise - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Sobre a próclise, a mesóclise e a ênclise - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Poemeto mesoclítico:
> 
> "Ao analfabeto, preferi-lo-ei pelas dezoito universidades
> Do que ao mesoclisado que às universidades destruí-las-á
> Impiedosamente, sendo que uma já foi entregue ao deus-dará."



Ora, nem mais.


----------



## machadinho

> Pedi, e dar-se-vos-á; buscai, e encontrareis; batei, e abrir-se-vos-á. (Mateus 7.7)


E as magníficas mesóclises de 4 partes: são usadas em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> E as magníficas mesóclises de 4 partes: são usadas em Portugal?



Como não sou versado nesse tipo de literatura, nunca me tinham sido apresentadas. Fico a dever-lha. Mas já tinha ouvido falar em mesóclises duplas: Mesóclise dupla (?) - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Bem observado sobre o imperfeito. Repare, porém, que os seus último e talvez penúltimo exemplos são brasileiros também. Só o hífen que nos me parece fora do lugar ali, pois o me, pelo menos no português tupiniquim, soa ligeiramente (talvez por causa da intonação) mais ligado a explicar do que a podia. Tanto que a paráfrase seria podia explicar para mim?  Será que em Portugal o me soa mais ligado a podia do que a explicar, e será por isso que lá se escreve podia-me explicar em vez do nosso podia me explicar?  (E que fique claro que não estou legislando como os portugueses devem ou não devem escrever.)
> 
> Agora é que são elas. *Fato:* poderia me explicar? não soa uma monstruosidade para um brasileiro. Quero ver se alguém terá a cara de pau de discordar. É mesmo parte da língua corrente. Daí, insisto, não vejo maiores razões para que poderia-me soe essa monstruosidade toda.
> 
> Dizer não pode porque não pode não explica nada, @guihenning, haja vista ser admissível sem reservas no Brasil o poderia me explicar. Esta construção *contém* sonora e semanticamente o hipotético *poderia-me.


Lá o átono se liga liga-se ao auxiliar por questões fonéticas, machadinho. O português no fundo sabe que ao dizer "podias-me trazer" é uma coisa meio estranha, porque "podias-me", sozinho, não diz nada, já "trazer-me" sim (_ok, não diz lá muito, mas sabe-se que se trata de trazer algo para alguém (eu)_. Essa escrita é bastante comum lá por conta da mudança fonética que só eles tiveram. Como nós pronunciamos os átonos com alguma tonicidade (*mi, ti, si* nus, vus), não precisamos ampará-los com ênclise. Como a posição natural do pronome em português é a próclise* (sim), mas por lá a mudança os forçou à ênclise, decidiram metê-la mesmo no auxiliar e continuaram  a falar como sempre falaram "podes me trazer?" >> "podes-me trazer?" além, claro, de "podes trazer-me?" Nós, como não deixamos os átonos totalmente átonos, continuamos a seguir o padrão lógico que é aquele cujo pronome acompanha sempre o verbo que o rege, o principal.

_P.S não sou eu quem quer tirar a 'lógica' dos portugueses ao dizer que quem segue o padrão lógico somos nós, isso foi escrito por um linguista que agora não me ocorre o nome na gramática de Cunha e Cintra. Se e quando eu achar a citação, posto aqui._


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Dizer não pode porque não pode não explica nada, @guihenning, haja vista ser admissível sem reservas no Brasil o poderia me explicar. Esta construção *contém* sonora e semanticamente o hipotético *poderia-me.


Não me parece que as sonoridades sejam as mesmas! Soam tão diferentes como "poderíami isplicar" e "poderia misplicar"


----------



## guihenning

Para mim "poderia-me explicar" e "poderia me explicar" soam exatamente iguais porque como o pronome é átono, tem de se amparar em alguma palavra tônica, neste caso na que vem antes dele, já que em português onde quer que haja duas ou mais palavras, faremos o agrupamento sempre de duas em duas (tônico/átono/tônico/átono…); tanto o é que até fazemos sempre a _liaison_ entre o verbo e o pronome esteja ele ligado por hífen ou não.

Poderíazmi-splicar
Poderíajmi-chplicar

«Hoje ele vem-me ver» ou «hoje ele vem me ver»

Hôji êli/ hôjeli vẽimi vê
hôji êli/ hôjeli vẽimi vê

Só não é assim se quisermos pôr o 'me' em voga «_hoje ele vem me ver e não te ver!»_
hôji êli vẽi MI vêri não TXI vêr

Veja que "não te ver", sem marcação do pronome, pronunciamos o 'te' coladinho com o não, que é tônico "nãotx(i) ver"
«Não te dizer a verdade seria um erro» > nãwtxi dizêra verdádji seri'um êrru


----------



## machadinho

Beleza, guihenning, mas só para ficar claro, como é que você relaciona o que você acaba de dizer sobre tonicidade, apoio e o diabo com a sua proibição categórica (no sentido de incondicional) da ênclise em vez de mesóclise mais acima? Não há uma tensãozinha aqui?


----------



## guihenning

Bem, explicar o porquê não pode eu não sei, machadinho. É por isso que eu fui me esquivando e discorrendo sobre os outros retalhos do thread que pouco ou nada têm a ver com o assunto principal. OK.
Eu ouvi dizer que em latim havia algo parecido com a mesóclise, talvez fosse usado de maneira similar a que usamos hoje em dia em português. E isso é o mais próximo dum achismo que eu posso chegar sem envolver qualquer outra característica da língua no meio da minha bagunça para achar uma 'solução'. Mal tenha tempo, vou atrás disso e quem sabe possamos explicar duma vez por todas por que é que pode xis e não pode ípsilon. (mas continuo achando, também, que não pode mesóclise com o futuro do pretérito simplesmente porque não pode).


----------

